# best climbing wheels



## JaPPster (Jun 3, 2011)

wanna hear from 
u guys:thumbsup:


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Mavic Ksyrium SL or SR
Fulcrun Racing Zero or Racing 1
HED Ardennes


----------



## JaPPster (Jun 3, 2011)

ok, how bout some rovals? considering sw sl4 and cant decide what wheels to get along..sl45 rapids any good?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

I would say the Stans Alpha 340s laced to a set of Alchemy ELF/ORC hubs. Total build weight would be just over 1200 grams which is considerably lighter than the Ardennes, the Racing 1 or Zero, and the Ksyrium. 

You would also have the option to run tubeless.


----------



## JaPPster (Jun 3, 2011)

$$$??


----------



## renedelbarco (Mar 28, 2010)

Shimano Dura Ace 7850 C24 CL wheelset


----------



## JaPPster (Jun 3, 2011)

Zen Cyclery said:


> I would say the Stans Alpha 340s laced to a set of Alchemy ELF/ORC hubs. Total build weight would be just over 1200 grams which is considerably lighter than the Ardennes, the Racing 1 or Zero, and the Ksyrium.
> 
> You would also have the option to run tubeless.


$$$??


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Zipp 202 tubulars.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

The set that get you up the hill the fastest  

Seriously though, this is true...Basically the lightest set that doesn't flex much under your weight. If you are light, then the lightest set you can afford...if you weigh a fair amount, then you might need to find a balance.

If you have money and want light...then I'd suggest:










Rim Depth: 46mm
Spoke Patterns: Radial Front/Torque Flange-Radial Rear 16/20
Weight: *968g (T)*


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

If money is not a concern...Lightweight Ventoux 190. 995g a set. Max rider weight 198 pounds. Retail $3395


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

almost forgot Zipp 101


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

lockwood1 said:


> almost forgot Zipp 101


Seriously?

Handbuilt > wheel system


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Handbuilt > wheel system


Zipp wheels are hand built.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Handbuilt > wheel system



Like I said Zipp 101


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

lockwood1 said:


> Like I said Zipp 101


Ok, let me rephrase that.

Something hand built by a wheel builder with a choice of components, not Brand XXX components only.

See Zen Cyclery's post.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> Ok, let me rephrase that.
> 
> Something hand built by a wheel builder with a choice of components, not Brand XXX components only.
> 
> See Zen Cyclery's post.


I know. I just like busting your chops.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

me too bro:thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

spookyload said:


> I know. I just like busting your chops.




I do like those Lightweights though....

I thought I'd read that Enve either had or was going to come up with a shallow tubular rim that would allow a sub 1kg build, but I can't find it anywhere.

Edit: I guess I'm thinking of the 25 rim. Shown as just a few grams over 1kg on their site, but I could have sworn I've seen builds at less than 1kg.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Dash/Ax lightness wheels: 800g

Dash Ax-Lightness Wheels | Cycling Technology Blog

But most climbs also involve descents, and if that is part of the race, you need wheels that are light and aero:

Dash AX-Lightness SRT42 Wheels | Cycling Technology Blog


----------



## pedro_xpto (Sep 30, 2011)

For Climb.... Try Campagnolo Shamal...


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

JaPPster said:


> $$$??


Well, that build would be just over $1000. If you wanted to save a bit of money, you could always go with a White Industries hub setup. They are just as durable, however they are slightly heavier. Definitely worth it considering that they are $230 cheaper than the Alchemys.


----------



## deftone86 (Jan 23, 2012)

I am thinking about getting a new set of wheels for my bike. My goal for this year is to complete the Horrible Hilly Hunderds (94 miles with 9900' of gain). I weigh 200 to 210 lbs and I will use this wheel set for my everyday riding. I may compete in a few duathlon and do Race the Lake (92 mile ride around Lake Winnebago in WI). Do you guys have any recommendations for me? I am worried about durability since I will be riding them every day but I would also like them to be good for climbing. Every employee at my LBS has a different opinion on what I should get so I am completely confused. My budget is about $1000 but I am willing to go up to about $1300 if it makes a world of difference in the quality. Let me know if you need any other information.

I appreciate the help.


----------



## thprice (Oct 12, 2011)

deftone86 said:


> ... complete the Horrible Hilly Hunderds ... I weigh 200 to 210 lbs and I will use this wheel set for my everyday riding. ... durability ... good for climbing. ...My budget is about $1000 but I am willing to go up to about $1300 if it makes a world of difference in the quality...


Suggest get something build by Zen, rruf, LBS or similar.
As you are 200 lb and looking for durability, suggest Kinlin 270 & WI hubs or similar, 28 or 32 spokes on the rear. Should be under $1k.


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

*For the money what about ROL D'Huez?*

I currently have ROL Volant and they have been fantastic. Love them. Any thoughts on 
D'Huez?

thanks.


----------



## deftone86 (Jan 23, 2012)

Rob T said:


> I currently have ROL Volant and they have been fantastic. Love them. Any thoughts on
> D'Huez?
> 
> thanks.


The D'Huez have a weight limit of 190 lbs.


----------



## deftone86 (Jan 23, 2012)

thprice said:


> Suggest get something build by Zen, rruf, LBS or similar.
> As you are 200 lb and looking for durability, suggest Kinlin 270 & WI hubs or similar, 28 or 32 spokes on the rear. Should be under $1k.


How many spokes would you recommend in the front? What WI hubs the H2 & H3? What kind of spokes the CX-RAY? Are they only 4.8g's each? Sorry for all the questions but having rims built is a new thought for me.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

deftone86 said:


> How many spokes would you recommend in the front? What WI hubs the H2 & H3? What kind of spokes the CX-RAY? Are they only 4.8g's each? Sorry for all the questions but having rims built is a new thought for me.


24f/28r spokes should be fine for that wheelset unless you are very hard on your wheels.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

deftone86 said:


> I am thinking about getting a new set of wheels for my bike. My goal for this year is to complete the Horrible Hilly Hunderds (94 miles with 9900' of gain). I weigh 200 to 210 lbs and I will use this wheel set for my everyday riding. I may compete in a few duathlon and do Race the Lake (92 mile ride around Lake Winnebago in WI). Do you guys have any recommendations for me? I am worried about durability since I will be riding them every day but I would also like them to be good for climbing. Every employee at my LBS has a different opinion on what I should get so I am completely confused. My budget is about $1000 but I am willing to go up to about $1300 if it makes a world of difference in the quality. Let me know if you need any other information.
> 
> I appreciate the help.


The real truth is... theres not much difference between wheels. Light wheels sure feel a lot faster and snappier, but in a tangible sense, they're not. Just a few seconds an hour. If you use a strong rim, 24/28 would be fine. Then again, theres not going to be any advantage of 24/28 over 28/32. I think they do look better, and ride 24/28 myself at your same weight.

You could ride a good light wheel around 1500-1600g without worry. While not blazingly light, you can build very strong wheels in that range these days. 1000-1300 bucks is enough cash to get you good rims, and really blingly hubs. Most of the money would go into nicer looking parts that dont really contribute to the wheel as a whole, or just cut some grams out.

In short, pick a nice hub you like (alchemy, dura ace, DT swiss, white ind, king, something of that caliber), and any of the ~450g name brand rims on the market. Lace them up at least 24/28 and you'll realistically have the best wheel you can get. Assuming its built well


----------



## thprice (Oct 12, 2011)

deftone86 said:


> How many spokes would you recommend in the front? What WI hubs the H2 & H3? What kind of spokes the CX-RAY? Are they only 4.8g's each? Sorry for all the questions but having rims built is a new thought for me.


All of these questions should be answered by the wheelbuilder (Zen, rruff, LBS?, and others) when determining the optimum build for you.
There are lots of options and as TomH suggested most will provide similar performance ... it will come down to the bling factor... which is your choice.

Here are some well known suggestions:
- Rims: Kinlin 270 or 300 (the 300's are stiffer but heavier)
- Hubs: Alchemy or White Ind.
- Spokes: Sapim CX-Ray or Laser (similar weight, Lasers are lower cost, CX-Ray are 'aero' profile [unknown perfromance value]). Maybe Sapim Race on the rear DS.
- 24 front / 28 rear with radial front & x2 rear should be OK

There are lots of other perfectly good combinations in addition to the above.
Suggest open dialogs with wheelbuilders, they should ask lots of questions about your physique, what you expect from the wheels, etc, then offer something similar to above. If you are happy with their proposal and their reputation.. go for it.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

I have 32 hole Alpha's laced to Dura Ace hubs and also Fulcrum 1's.
Neither climb better than the other but I think the Alpha's offer a better all day ride while the Fulcrum's seem faster for Crit racing.

Alpha's everytime for every day riding and training.


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

Deftone, I think a set of handbuilt Hed C2s on White Industry or the new Chris King R45s would be excellent for you. I just built up a pair of Heds and they're really awesome. I'm currently riding a set of Kinlin 270s 28 radial front with CxRays and 28 3x with DT Comps rear and even at my highest weight of 235 they've been bulletproof for 7,000 miles.

I think the Heds are a better rim than the Kinlin and at your weight you could go 24 front, 28 rear and have great performing and durable wheels. You'll also really like the ride characteristics of the wider tire footprint from the 23mm rim.

Btw, in in WI too. Where are you and who is your LBS?


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

lockwood1 said:


> Mavic Ksyrium SL or SR
> Fulcrun Racing Zero or Racing 1
> HED Ardennes


I was planning on buying the Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels, but I changed my mind. I'm going with the HED Ardennes SL or FR wheels.


----------



## Christopaul (Jan 27, 2012)

Good decision! the HED ardennes will leave you with more energy than with the Ksyriums which catch a lot of wind and can zap your power after a long ride. The HED are also very fast and comfortable. The Ksyrium SL are good from a dead stop, but that's about it. I rode the Ksyrium ES for 3 years. HEDs wider rim really works. Below HED are the Dura Ace C 24's. Also feel beautiful and are good for climbing & long distance.


----------



## deftone86 (Jan 23, 2012)

teleguy57 said:


> Deftone, I think a set of handbuilt Hed C2s on White Industry or the new Chris King R45s would be excellent for you. I just built up a pair of Heds and they're really awesome. I'm currently riding a set of Kinlin 270s 28 radial front with CxRays and 28 3x with DT Comps rear and even at my highest weight of 235 they've been bulletproof for 7,000 miles.
> 
> I think the Heds are a better rim than the Kinlin and at your weight you could go 24 front, 28 rear and have great performing and durable wheels. You'll also really like the ride characteristics of the wider tire footprint from the 23mm rim.
> 
> Btw, in in WI too. Where are you and who is your LBS?


Where did you have yours built teleguy57? I live in the northern suburbs of Milwaukee and I bought my bike at Local Motion Outfitters in Cedarburg.


----------



## paulwp38 (Apr 8, 2010)

*My vote Fulcrum Racing 3 or zeros two way fit*

Putting Fulcrum Racing 3's on the bike seemed to give me 'one extra gear' on hills. They have beautiful free spinning bearings that are easy to adjust. I believe they're made for/by Campagnola as the dirty little Shimano version (  ) 

Weight limit in theory 82 kg.

I have the two way fit and run Hutchinson Fusion tubeless. Eeee and ha... several penetrations but no 'flat' although the 4 mm cut did lose some air before it sealed.

The Fusion with valve and without sealant weighs 5 grams less than a Vittoria Corsa EVO CX tyre tube combo. Adding sealant means a 20 gram penalty per wheel. If you fitted Atoms, there;s would be no weight penalty. I use a minimal amount of sealant, about 30 grams.

Yes, the tubeless tyres are a btch to get over the rim but at least you can't pinch a tube that isn't there. They need CO2 to seat the rim. At 90 psi they seem as fast as Pro 3's and a lot more comfortable. Having said that, the Vittoria is also very soft riding at 110 psi! 

You can patch a Fusion although you'd be unlucky to need to. You can ride them gently flat as the bead gets glued to the rim with sealant. I'm hearing stories of the tyre wearing out before the owners have suffered 'flats.' 

Go for a two way fit - you don't HAVE to use tubeless but the option is there.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

renedelbarco said:


> Shimano Dura Ace 7850 C24 *TU* wheelset


Ftfy

And for Campagnolo riders, Hyperon tubulars


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

r-sys


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

footballcat said:


> r-sys


Thread title is "Best Climbing Wheels". We did "Best Exploding Wheels" last year.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Mike T. said:


> Thread title is "Best Climbing Wheels". We did "Best Exploding Wheels" last year.


FTW!!!!!!!!!!

FWIW, I have some Zen's climbing wheels. I can't recall price or weight off the top of my head, but it was well below Lightweight's price and weight.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

The Shimano 7850 DA tubulars are my favorites.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Just curious, why the recommendation for the HED C2s over the Velocity A23s? The A23s are reported to be around 440g with the C2s coming in closer to 470g from what I found on a quick interweb search. Granted, not a huge difference in weight, so what am I missing?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

spade2you said:


> FWIW, I have some Zen's climbing wheels. I can't recall price or weight off the top of my head, but it was well below Lightweight's price and weight.


As Lightweight wheels are the most expensive wheels I've *ever* seen then it's not too hard for *anyone* to beat their price. I'll build ya set of wheels for $5500 and they'd be cheaper than some Lightweights I've seen.


----------



## enigmacode (May 15, 2010)

No one choose Campagnolo Neutron/Neutron Ultra??


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

I went with Ron Ruff at White Mountain Wheels. We exchanged a bunch of emails discussing my needs. (Strictly climbing/descending - much of it in the wet - I greatly value braking performance - weight 150 - fairly easy on gear, etc.) I agree with the pick a good hub, pick a good rim, and have someone talented build it up philosophy. Mine are Alchemy Hubs/HED C2 Rims/Sapim CX-ray Spokes. 1418 grams - $1200ish. I'm liking the wider rim (with a 25mm tire especially.) I would suggest you don't get too hung up on weight. I lost 300 grams with this wheelset and really don't think I could tell the difference.


----------



## Christopaul (Jan 27, 2012)

I would be really disappointed to shell out $1200 and not feel a difference! How many miles do you have on these? Do you do much climbing? 

Last year I got a pair of Dura Ace C-24's (1380g) and didn't feel a difference...at first. After about a month I learned not to clamp these in too tight because can interfere with the bearings. Now they fly and are so smooth and comfortable. Some wheels take 500 miles before breaking in.... 

In the past I've tried Chinese semi custom low weight wheels all with good parts that were much slower
than standard Ksyrium SL's. My disappointment was so great that I resold them immediately (3 different sets). Maybe it could have been the tensions? Since they were true and smooth I concluded that they were not good enough...


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a set of Torelli Ultra Lite's that come in at 1380 grams and are pretty spirited. Also rolling on Easton EC90 SL clinchers and they come in at 1530 grams. Love the feel of carbon and I seem to struggle a little more with them when climbing. Working on the engine which is what I need most  Hard to believe 150 grams could make much of a difference but maybe. That coming from a rookie. The guys around my LBS swear by low profile carbon tubulars and run then full time. Not sure I'm ready to shell out that kind of money at this stage. The Torelli's were $550.00 and I think they are a great value. I also think a custom set of alloys in the $1,000.00 range could be a good way to go. On any given day my wheels can appear to be rock'n or a drag. Think it's me though


----------



## paulwp38 (Apr 8, 2010)

*Q/R tension affecting bearings?*



Christopaul said:


> ....snip..
> Last year I got a pair of Dura Ace C-24's (1380g) and didn't feel a difference...at first. After about a month I learned not to clamp these in too tight because can interfere with the bearings. Now they fly and are so smooth and comfortable. ....snip....


The issue of Q/R tightness is interesting - I've never considered that. So I'll be moderate with the Q/R tension in future.

The Fulcrum Racing 3 spin a lot longer on the trainer than the lower quality FELT wheels or even my wifes Ksyrium Elites.. They also feel 'lively' to ride. I believe Fulcrum are Campagnola in disguise?


----------



## SSRider (Sep 25, 2007)

i have a set of tune mig/mag hubs, phil wood double butted spokes, and stan's alpha 340 wheels built up. i got a good deal on the tunes and had the wheels built up for a total of $700. they weigh in at 1310 grams and are awesome climbers. BUT, i prefer my ~1640 gram set of hed c2, white industries h2/h3 wheels because they're stiffer and handle better on descents and switchbacks.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

SSRider said:


> i have a set of tune mig/mag hubs, phil wood double butted spokes, and stan's alpha 340 wheels built up. i got a good deal on the tunes and had the wheels built up for a total of $700. they weigh in at 1310 grams and are awesome climbers. BUT, i prefer my ~1640 gram set of hed c2, white industries h2/h3 wheels because they're stiffer and handle better on descents and switchbacks.


This reply was very Informative to me so thank you. I'm starting to understand the "stiff" thing or so I think. When I was descending yesterday I noticed when cornering downhill at 35 mph, my wheels flexing to a point of rubbing the brake pads. This is normal? Concerning? Does that go away with "stiffer" wheels? Just trying to learn  The wheels in question are Easton EC90 SL clinchers. Thank you.


----------



## teleguy57 (Apr 23, 2006)

Deft one, sorry for the delay in responding. Zen built my Kinlin/White Industries, and I built my Heds and A23s myself. I would go with Zen, Ron Ruff or Ergott if I was looking to have something built by a full time builder -- or go with a local shop.

I'm in Appleton; my son is in Cedarburg. Love the riding in your area!


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

Christopaul said:


> I would be really disappointed to shell out $1200 and not feel a difference! How many miles do you have on these? Do you do much climbing?
> QUOTE]
> 
> All I do is climb (oh - and descend.) I'm not at all disappointed with the wheels. I needed new wheels, as I tend to go through rims faster than most people - which is why I wanted to go custom. I can rebuild them in 2 years when the rims are shot, so the $1200 is more like a long-term investment.
> ...


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

spookyload said:


> If money is not a concern...Lightweight Ventoux 190. 995g a set. Max rider weight 198 pounds. Retail $3395


Agreed. Beautiful set of wheels, especially when seen in person. Incredibly light yet also very well constructed. I hear the braking surface holds up very well for those fast and long descents.

Definitely out of my price range though.


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

willieboy - I do a LOT of steep, fast, winding descents at irresponsible speed. I have never had my rims on the brake pads from these forces. (3 wheelsets: Shimano wh550something crap - Ksyrium Elites - custom Alchemy/HED/Sapim) That would make me uncomfortable/unconfident (although that concern could very well be unwarranted.) I will note that I do tend to run my calipers a bit wider than some. I have small hands and want full braking force only when the lever is almost touching the bar. (we have the same frame btw) The Alchemy/HED/Sapim feels super solid coming down.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a set of Zipp 202 tubulars I'm trying to get rid of. Seems like they'd be perfect for climbing at less than 1100g.


----------



## Christopaul (Jan 27, 2012)

Pitts Pilot said:


> Christopaul said:
> 
> 
> > I would be really disappointed to shell out $1200 and not feel a difference! How many miles do you have on these? Do you do much climbing?
> ...


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Pitts Pilot said:


> willieboy - I do a LOT of steep, fast, winding descents at irresponsible speed. I have never had my rims on the brake pads from these forces. (3 wheelsets: Shimano wh550something crap - Ksyrium Elites - custom Alchemy/HED/Sapim) That would make me uncomfortable/unconfident (although that concern could very well be unwarranted.) I will note that I do tend to run my calipers a bit wider than some. I have small hands and want full braking force only when the lever is almost touching the bar. (we have the same frame btw) The Alchemy/HED/Sapim feels super solid coming down.


Thank you for the reply and information. I've made a decision to sell my 2012 Easton EC90 SL clinchers and move on to something else. They really are comfortable and roll beautifully but I'm not fast enough for them. I'm either going to move to a lighter tubular set up or a custom set of alloys that are hopefully under or around 1200 grams. Your response was very informative and I appreciate it very much  Thank you.


----------

